
Rewriting TeX/LaTeX Engine in Rust - xvilka
https://github.com/crlf0710/tectonic/tree/oxidize
======
xvilka
The initial step used c2rust[1] tool for automated conversion of C to Rust,
and automated refactoring of the resulting Rust code. You can see the original
issue[2] in Tectonic about oxidation plans. And there is a bunch of issues[3]
if you want to help the project.

[1] [https://github.com/immunant/c2rust](https://github.com/immunant/c2rust)

[2] [https://github.com/tectonic-
typesetting/tectonic/issues/459](https://github.com/tectonic-
typesetting/tectonic/issues/459)

[3]
[https://github.com/crlf0710/tectonic/issues](https://github.com/crlf0710/tectonic/issues)

